# Shimano Bantom 100 ultralight baitcasting reel



## fishmounter (Dec 15, 2011)

Going through some old storage boxes today, I found an old gem of a reel that I had forgotten about. This baitcaster is rated for 4 to 8 lb test line and I had it spooled with Maxima 4 lb test, and I was using it for bass fishing with live crawdads. I bought it new way back in 1978, and at that time, it was one of the first of the new "modern" sleek baitcasters. Can't wait to use it, but first I have to get a new light action baitcasting rod.


----------



## tepponogu (Dec 15, 2011)

That thing is COOL!


----------



## rusty.hook (Dec 24, 2011)

That was a super smooth casting reel. My step son bought one and I had the old red or black Garcia 5000 and he could outcast me about 20 or 30 feet. Now all I use are the old Shimano Curado 200BSF (super free) reels.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Dec 25, 2011)

Thats really sweet!

Man I still wished they made some of the down sized ultra light bait casters they made back then. I have gotten back into ultra lights agian and having a blast with them but limited to Spinning set ups. It would be great to have a bait caster that could handle 4-6 lbs test line and 1/8th ounce lures!


----------



## LonLB (Dec 25, 2011)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Thats really sweet!
> 
> Man I still wished they made some of the down sized ultra light bait casters they made back then. I have gotten back into ultra lights agian and having a blast with them but limited to Spinning set ups. It would be great to have a bait caster that could handle 4-6 lbs test line and 1/8th ounce lures!



You can, but they are not cheap at all.



I think that the idea of a really light baitcaster is way overrated. No offense. It's just for light line applications a spinning reel accomplishes the same things for a much lower price. AND has the benefit of a slack line fall, which IMO is critical, and not possible with the baitcasting equipment.


----------



## rusty.hook (Dec 25, 2011)

Down on the Texas Gulf Coast a lot of the wade fishermen are using the old green Shimano Curado 100B which is smaller and lighter than the Curado 200 series. It can handle anything a 200 can handle and it will cast 12 lb line and 1/8 oz jig heads with ease..
Line Capacity: 8/165; 10/140; 12/120.


----------



## lvmark342 (Jan 19, 2016)

I have 5 bantam 100 reels paired with 5 1/2 and 6 foot shimano pistol grip rods. They will never ever be for sale.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------

